# Do you do this?



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Standing in front of the miroirr one night,trying wigs and tubetop
i think to myself,Wow, that girl was right,it is a fairly comfortable dress
and does goes well with my red converse.
So i trow on a nice sparkling scarff and a Bugerking paper crown...Expensive
sun glass from the 80 was also part of the outfit....

Do you dress up sometime?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Standing in front of the miroirr one night,trying wigs and tubetop
> i think to myself,Wow, that girl was right,it is a fairly comfortable dress
> and does goes well with my red converse.
> So i trow on a nice sparkling scarff and a Bugerking paper crown...Expensive
> ...


I had to check the date of this post to see if it was Oct 31. 

Ummm, I'm going to say no, at least to the wigs and tube tops.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd have to say...

[youtube=Option]6npfjWoBCRM[/youtube]

Helpful hint for the day: Don't drink and post.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Helpful hint for the day: Don't drink and post.


Thread was started at 3:13 on a Wednesday afternoon


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yikes.


Ummm



no


Tube top? Woah.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

No, but dont let that stop you. Fly your freak flag high! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Franky*...you have certainly *gone far *with this one


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

You got to admit that a lot of rocker when on crazy outfit..ziggy star dust,to name one...i mean its just a unintelectual way off being provocative

In 2002 Playing,Cegep,and highschool,Dress as cliche musulman,towell on the head,bearded,wiht long robe, as the AlaH's stooges..got us a acticle in local new paper...
no iam not drunk
Stop pm me for pictures


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay...


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Andy said:


> I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay...


I am a wanabe rockstar-Farmer and I'm mostly sad...
Any good hand pommade you recommand....i use silicon based one
they are longer to penetrate skin but, those hand are soft!
Just applied 30 min before playing


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

" I ain't drunk, I'm just drinkin' "


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> " I ain't drunk, I'm just drinkin' "


But you're so hiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Sure, all the time, but I gotta say that wigs make me itch and tube tops?? well they're just so 70's!!! Does that make me wierd?


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Sure, all the time, but I gotta say that wigs make me itch and tube tops?? well they're just so 70's!!! Does that make me wierd?


Well seeing your avatar..you might just go on naked baby


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Dress up..... theater stuff only. Not even Spandex for band.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Dress up..... theater stuff only. Not even Spandex for band.


Since im very shy...i do hide under a alter-ego sumtime,Shy to the point trowing up before perfoming..Being part of a duo(guitar/vocal)i alway feel that is all up to me...and it is actually..since iam the one doing all the writting
iam disgusted by drunkers...so dont drink at all..but hiding my face,the puff-puff and the pop-pop does help calming down the butterfly
still im not in to spandex


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Now *that's* entertainment!!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

damm, i combed my hair last weekend, and felt a bit uncomfortable afterwards.  i only check myself out in a mirror if ive got something in my eye. but hey, what youre doing is cool, if thats your thing. just dont bring it around me.:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

fraser said:


> damm, i combed my hair last weekend, and felt a bit uncomfortable afterwards. i only check myself out in a mirror if ive got something in my eye. but hey, what youre doing is cool, if thats your thing. just dont bring it around me.:smile:


I've actually run across a surprising number (when I stop to think about it) of transgender/sexual/vestite in my time; doesn't bother me at all. It's all just social convention, especially the clothes thing. 
I've been to transvestite hostess bars in Japan, and transgender lesbian transvestite host bars too (get your head around that one: gay/transgender women dressed as men hitting on straight (or sometimes gay) women who are paying for the privilege). I've heard those women often frequent the transvestite hostess bars too, where they hang out with the drag queens. It's all very arbitrary. I lived in Thailand too and met my fair share of people running the whole gamut of human expression. 

I'm sure at least part of the reason guys especially are uncomfortable about this stuff is the French revolution, where being too primpy could lead to the separation of head and shoulders. 

Sorry for derailing, carry on. Get the sequins out.kkjwpw


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

"puff-puff" I understand,... "pop-pop"? Not so much. Hey Franky, my quote is from an old Albert Collins song. No offense intended. 

Shawn.

:wave:


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Maybe this is the Frank we're looking for...


Lol..love the gloves


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> "puff-puff" I understand,... "pop-pop"? Not so much. Hey Franky, my quote is from an old Albert Collins song. No offense intended.
> 
> Shawn.
> 
> :wave:


Its ok.. poping pills that is, all kind...sadly


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I've actually run across a surprising number (when I stop to think about it) of transgender/sexual/vestite in my time; doesn't bother me at all. It's all just social convention, especially the clothes thing.
> I've been to transvestite hostess bars in Japan, and transgender lesbian transvestite host bars too (get your head around that one: gay/transgender women dressed as men hitting on straight (or sometimes gay) women who are paying for the privilege). I've heard those women often frequent the transvestite hostess bars too, where they hang out with the drag queens. It's all very arbitrary. I lived in Thailand too and met my fair share of people running the whole gamut of human expression.
> 
> I'm sure at least part of the reason guys especially are uncomfortable about this stuff is the French revolution, where being too primpy could lead to the separation of head and shoulders.
> ...


well the sexual stuff is not an issue, im just really afraid of liza minnelli. i thought we all were...???? isnt that why we got guitars????? wtf???????


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

fraser said:


> well the sexual stuff is not an issue, im just really afraid of liza minnelli. i thought we all were...???? isnt that why we got guitars????? wtf???????



(Diana Ross and Divine too)

[youtube=Option]-ucDJvugQGc&start=91[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You break me up Fraser... You mean you don't dance around your palace singing New York, New York? sigiifa oh the shame of it all...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nope, can't say i dress up in front of the mirror.

damn this is the wierdest thread i have seen in a WHILE - and i've seen some pretty freakin weird threads lately!

must be a quebec thing LOL


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Is it wrong that I want to close this thread so the madness ends?


kksjur


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> " I ain't drunk, I'm just drinkin' "





devnulljp said:


> But you're so hiiiiiiiigh.


Let's go the distance-
[youtube=Option]NjVfc8-Y7sQ[/youtube]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Is it wrong that I want to close this thread so the madness ends?
> 
> 
> kksjur


so, liza minelli doesnt freak you out?
i doubt ill even sleep tonite unless i get really drunk


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Is it wrong that I want to close this thread so the madness ends?


Some new avatars for you, especially for this thread.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I've actually run across a surprising number (when I stop to think about it) of transgender/sexual/vestite in my time; doesn't bother me at all...............


Good! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

zontar said:


> Let's go the distance-
> [youtube=Option]NjVfc8-Y7sQ[/youtube]


Good the see that his guitar is wearing a condom. 

sdsre


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

reminds me of NewYear 2008............quests tried on and had pictures taken with a blonde wig............freeked my dogs out.........it goes real well with the moroon tux..............I think there's a little theatre in everyone..........


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Well i guest saying that dressing up..is a Quebec thing is really Unintellectual
way of being provacative..but you know i did post 100 time before someone bring that on the mat..Merci

i am olso into gear destruction... got a few Hammer Slamer guitar immitation of strat..only for that..and i found it very much cleansing


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Is it wrong that I want to close this thread so the madness ends?
> 
> 
> kksjur


No, dont close it! Kinda weird but its a fun thread. Its a refreshing change from the usual "which Strat should I get?". As long as no-one brings up guns, this thread will be okay.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like to see some pics there Franky. C'mon, you know you wanna.....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Well i guest saying that dressing up..is a Quebec thing is really Unintellectual
> way of being provacative..but you know i did post 100 time before someone bring that on the mat..Merci
> 
> i am olso into gear destruction... got a few Hammer Slamer guitar immitation of strat..only for that..and i found it very much cleansing


Franky that was just a joke, don't take that to heart, we're enjoying your thread!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I've actually run across a surprising number (when I stop to think about it) of transgender/sexual/vestite in my time; doesn't bother me at all. I


It bothers me! Not the crossdressing, or the sexual preference. Who cares about that?

It's the damn "music" that's associated with those scenes!

I mean, ABBA? Anne Murray? Ethel Merman? Cher?

God forbid, Liza Minnelli!!!

Or most horrible of all (and in keeping with the french theme of the OP!), CELINE DION???kkjuwsigiifa


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Michelle said:


> I'd like to see some pics there Franky. C'mon, you know you wanna.....


Well there one in the send your pic. section.
But i woudent be dress


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought Liza Minelli was awesome in _Cabaret_.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

It all started,by me wearing sunglass to play in front of the family
I founded that covering my eye would really help me getting in zone

Than bigger the gig...bigger the buzz


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Michelle said:


> I thought Liza Minelli was awesome in _Cabaret_.


She would make good use of a wig..


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I'm with Wild Bill on this one. Production values and hired guns are so far from what interests me about music. On the othe hand, this is what's great about music. We've got ourselves a thread about: cross-dressing, tranvestites, Liza Minelli, production values, Blues,drugs and the cultural tolerances within our great nation, to name a few. All I can say is bravo and well done!

Cheers Shawn.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> How many 100's of millions of records have those artists sold combined? If I was offered the opportunity to be the guitarist for a professional run of Mama Mia, damn right I'd jump on it. I've seen Anne Murray twice, (I was follow spot operator house right), and her band had absolutely top notch musicians. They may not be household names, but damn those cats could play!
> 
> I didn't realize Ethel Merman appealed to the bathhouse crowd. Cher puts on an incredible show. Liza Minelli is a bit of a train wreck, but I've also seen Lorna Loft, and Liza did the the talent in that gene pool. Celine annoys me to no end, but there is no denying the woman has been given a gift of an incredible vocal instrument.
> 
> I continue to wonder why so many musicians choose to not associate themselves with quality. The music may not be on your iPod playlist, but if you want to learn about orchestration/mixing/producing, then the music of everyone on WB's list is a must study. Their songs sold multi platinum for a reason.


Hey, I'm not arguing that those artists are successful. Or that they are popular. Chaque a son gout, after all. Or that they may have great talent within their own field, as does Celine. My distaste is for her material. I could never deny she has a magnificent voice!

I still remember going to a football statium at the end of the 70's where at half time there was a rally where we made a pile of smashed disco records. I remember friends hiding from the rest of us rockers because they had "taken the money" by playing in a disco band.

At my age I no longer am part of the marketing demographic important to the music industry. Still, that doesn't mean I have to participate!

It's just not for me! And a lot of those I listed seem to be very popular with those of alternate lifestyles. I have no quarrel with their right to practice such lifestyles, it's just that if I by some mistake wandered into a gay bar it's not being surrounded by gays that would bother me. It would be the music I expect would be being played from the juke box!

Men dancing together doesn't bother me. ANYONE dancing to disco bothers me!

I'm stating an opinion strictly from my own tastes, with a healthy mix of hyperbole thrown in for humour's sake! I have my own preferences and frankly, that's all I care about! I both play and buy to please myself.

I would buy a Village People CD as a gift for a gay friend. I might even keep them company while they listened to it.

I wouldn't want to hurt their feelings. I would do my very best to keep my pain at hearing such music from showing!kkjq


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

You be suprise that i never do French covers,and all of my so-called compo are in english...That does Slow us down a little here..to the point being cut off the line up -at the festival the granby...and forget about St-Jean gig
still i dont give a flying f**k about celine

By the way im no Ruth Paul,or sum shit!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> If I was offered the opportunity to be the guitarist for a professional run of Mama Mia, damn right I'd jump on it. I've seen Anne Murray twice, (I was follow spot operator house right), and her band had absolutely top notch musicians. They may not be household names, but damn those cats could play!


Let's drift some more. There a few "proficient" horn players around here. I have gotten know them all. One sax player was ( who is damn fine ) was commenting on the local "Twins" (one a french horn player for National Ballet, the other was a trombone player for Canadian Brass) and how they had to be spot on all the time. No room for a bad night or cold feet. 

I admire all those big folks for what and how they do it. I don't like Celine's voice nor vocal pieces but she keeps it all together, music, business, family and press. No small task.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> The topic is drifting, (as often happens in threads I post in), but I am always amazed at the number of 12 year old girls that sing "Cabaret" in singing contests. I guess that mom and dad don't realize that Sally Bowles is singing the song in a reflective/contemplative portion of the show, and is, (in part), *wondering if she should have had the abortion.
> 
> Why a 12 year old girl should be singing this song I''ll never know.*


Never been to Glasgow or (Kingston upon) Hull then?


(Old joke: You know you're a Glaswegian when you let your 11-year-old daughter smoke at the breakfast table in front of her kids).


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Frankie.............I would suggest you finish up with all your insulation in the barn before donning your "costumes".............lol


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Frankie.............I would suggest you finish up with all your insulation in the barn before donning your "costumes".............lol


lol..yeah


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Frankie.............I would suggest you finish up with all your insulation in the barn before donning your "costumes".............lol


Most of it is done but were out of wool...we did have a great pratice/jam tho


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I thought I was alone! I dress up too... don't tell anyone but I'm the first one on the left:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

10 characters


Need Pics


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, thanks Robert. It's be screaming nightmares for me for a couple of sleeps.

Oh, and Bill, you forgot (how COULD you? said with one hand on hip) Judy Garland.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


>


Look's like a gay version of wolfverine to me


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keto said:


> Oh, thanks Robert. It's be screaming nightmares for me for a couple of sleeps.


Well thank you Keto. Here's another:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And another...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> And another...


hey now, don't be hatin Blacki Lawless!


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hehehe Robert1950..are you browsing for those..or you just have a huge collection...lolll


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas tho...but Catholic school girl...is one i really like


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> David Bowie is my favorite cross-dressing musician.
> 
> What was the question again?


did you ever disguise to gig??


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> David Bowie is my favorite cross-dressing musician.


Mine would be Kurt cobain...beacause he did cross-dress..but hey..ziggy was not bad..a bit to ***** tho


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Mine would be Kurt cobain...beacause he did cross-dress..but hey..ziggy was not bad..a bit to ***** tho



Don't forget Bon Scott. He wore dresses alot!


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Don't forget Bon Scott. He wore dresses alot!


ACDC first singer?..i did know


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Prince at one point did cross-dress, what ever is name is now
oh purple rain,purple rain


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Have you ever sand-down String to get a clearer/twagly tone?

Do you do this??


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure if this is the same band, but they're equally as gay:












Robert1950 said:


> And another...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> ACDC first singer?..i did know


If you want to get technical - Bon Scott was actually their second (maybe third) singer. He replaced one or two rather lame very early singers.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> If you want to get technical - Bon Scott was actually their second (maybe third) singer. He replaced one or two rather lame very early singers.


I did not want to get technical,but im learning here..names woulded be great
Do you know them?
Is Bon Scott the one found drunk dead in a car?


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I meet someone few month ago,olso a mustang player,i asked my if i wanted to tried his guitar..i said yeah!
Since im a mustang player olso..i founded that is tone was much brite n sparklin,that what im use to...almost like a tele
so i asked what it was all about..since it feelt strange to play
he said to me that he was sanding his strings w sum sandpaper 

have you heard about this..or that guy was just making fun of me??


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whatever turns your crank I guess.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, that's about as tranny as you can get without operations.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Whatever turns your crank I guess.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Drop a quarter in that and you will get more than a gumball


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Drop a quarter in that and you will get more than a gumball


you will get a cumball


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay, that's about as tranny as you can get without operations.


I don't think so. That's just some gay guy with a weird parade costume. 9kkhhd


----------

